# Need InDesign CS5 experts help please...



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I have designed a business card template that has 10 business card designs fitting on one page.

There is an image in each business card box that takes up almost the entire space, with the exception of some text that runs up and down on the left side. The text was created by placing a text box, then writing text within the box. This was duplicated as a separate layer for each business card within the 10 per page. 

My question is, how can I have the text layer set up so that if I change the text (information) in the first business card, that it replicates automatically through out the entire page and more pages if I have for example 10 pages in total?

I'm trying not to have to go back and re-write each card separately as that will take a lot of time. Is there something I am missing? Does it have to do with the way the layers are set up? Or is there some setting that will help?

Thank you for your time


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Common elements should be on a Master page - it will show on every page. Another option is to use layers for "common" items then turn off layers as needed to proof balance of "visible" layers.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi ChilBear,

Thank you, for your help. I wasn't sure what to look for when looking at Adobe Help etc. today. You have helped me figure this out and I am grateful for it. This is why I love the ehMac community .


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

Master pages would solve the problem page to page but they wouldn't replace individual items on a page you would still have to paste your correction manually or step and repeat for each instance on the master page. If you have an item that may need to be changed regularly you might import it as an external link that could be updated and would propagate through the doc. You can even import an indd file into an indd which would work well for this.


----------



## numnums (May 30, 2010)

Depending on the text you are changing and the complexity of the formatting, find & replace could also be used.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

You could setup the data merge to change the info as needed. It's in Window, Utilities, Data Merge.

If you are looking for a 20 up business card template on 12x18 let me know. There are 2 files, one is the design file and the other is the 20 up template file that is just linked to the design file then populates the 12x18 template. 5 sheets of paper is 100 business cards.


----------

